# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  не выводит БИН в 269 релизе

## Marlan

поставил 269 релиз а там не выводит РНН и БИН вместе, только РНН или только БИН. подскажите что делать?)

----------


## MamZhan

В операциях -- Константы -- строка "Дата, начиная с которой в счете-фактуре выводится БИН/ИИН" укажи дату с которой необходимо вывести БИН, например 01.01.2012
Так же вышло уже 270 обновление. Вообще-то еще нужно указывать что-за конфигурация. (В твоем случае Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 269 релиз)

----------

